# Easy coral



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

So i want to start getting into corals. tank has been up and running for 4 months. Water parameters are good. I have a 2 bulb t5 light on it. Was wondering what corals dont require special diets or additives if any. I know polyps and mushrooms are good but do they require any additional stuff besides what I feed my fish?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, not really. You can target feed Mysis Shrimp, but they don't need anything special.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Leathers and green star polyps are simple corals that I do well with and really enjoy.With any coral you will need to monitor your kH,and calcium regulary and possibly supplement.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

GSP, Clove polyps, mushrooms, leathers. All good choices, IMO.


----------



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

Zooanthids, leathers, and personally i believe the alveopora to be a hardy, easy coral for beginners. I have one myself! (also have zoo's and just acquired a leather)


----------

